# Missing resort codes for the TUG Resort DB



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2021)

I noticed some missing resort codes in the TUG Resort DB. Here are some of the missing ones.

Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach - II CODE HKB
Westin Nanea Ocean Villas - II CODE WNA
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Ocean 22 - RCI CODE D842
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Las Palmeras - RCI CODE DE76
Wyndham Margaritaville Nashville - RCI CODE DS69
Wyndham Margaritaville St Thomas - RCI CODE DC93
Worldmark Hunt - Stablewood  - RCI CODE D948
Worldmark Park City - RCI CODE D979
WorldMark Scottsdale - RCI CODE  DJ67
Pacifica Grand Resort and Spa Zihutanejo  - RCI CODE C248


RCI CODES still tbd
Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations - RCI CODE tbd
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Ocean Enclave - RCI CODE tbd
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Ocean Oak  - RCI CODE tbd
Hilton Grand Vacations Chicago Downtown /Magnificent Mile - RCI CODE tbd.* **need to add resort ***
The Quin by Hilton Club - RCI CODE tbd                               * **need to add resort for NYC ***
The Central at 5th by Hilton Club - opening this year.              **need to add resort for NYC **
Liberty Place Charleston by Hilton Club - opening this year    **need to add resort for Charleston **
Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations - opening this year    **need to add resort for Maui **


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> I noticed some missing resort codes in the TUG Resort DB. Here are some of the missing ones.
> 
> Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach - II CODE HKB
> Westin Nanea Ocean Villas - II CODE WNA
> ...



Added  thank you!


----------

